# ipod shuffle, pas reconnu par itunes ni par mac



## yacoucin (26 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ipod shuffle 2ème génération. Je l'ai inscrit auprès d'Apple à Noël et j'ai pu l'utiliser sans problèmes. Il y a quelques temps le SAV apple a formaté à nouveau le disque dur de mon Imac avec lequel le Ipod shuffle était paramétré car il y avait des problèmes avec le système. Maintenant mon ipod shuffle n'apparaît plus ni dans Itunes (dernière mise à jour faite ce matin) ni sur le bureau. J'ai essayé de faire tout ce que le site apple (assistance) m'a dit de faire mais sans résultats.

Est-ce forcément un problème de cable (comme suggéré par l'assistance d'apple) ou bien y-a-t-il autre chose que je pourrais essayer ? 

Merci à tous d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2009)

Essaye de créer une nouvelle session d'utilisateur vide et regarde si ton iPod monte dans iTunes.


----------



## yacoucin (26 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour le conseil mais cela n'a pas marché... Quoi faire maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

yacoucin a dit:


> Merci pour le conseil mais cela n'a pas marché... Quoi faire maintenant ?



Tu ne connais personne qui aurait un iPod Shuffle? Si oui, tu pourrais lui emprunter son câble. Comme ça tu saurais si le problème vient de ton câble ou pas.


----------



## yacoucin (27 Juillet 2009)

Malheureusement la seule personne que je connaisse ne rentre qu'à fin Août. Je vais donc me rendre au apple center d'ici en espérant qu'ils acceptent de faire un test pour moi même si j'ai achete l'ipod à l'étranger.

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2009)

Vérifie dans les applications lancées à l'ouverture de session (Pref système/ Comptes: Ouverture au démarrage) que iTunes Helper est bien dans la liste (c'est lui qui surveille le branchement éventuel d'un iPOD pour lancer iTunes)


----------



## o0mars0o (30 Juillet 2009)

ipod non detecter signifie une restauration de ton ipod et tout devrait rentrer dans lordre


----------



## stephobs (16 Septembre 2009)

J'ai un 4Go série 5C915Z18891 derniere génération dont j'ai paumé le cable. J'en ai racheté un sur amazon.com d'une boutique anglaise différent de l'original (cable + long). Depuis, rien à faire, il n'est pas reconnu et la batterie est complètement déchargée. J'ai appelé Apple care et ils me le remplace


----------

